# Shooting Victim Honored At Wake With Games, Snacks, Jersey And Body Propped In Chair (pic Included)



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 9, 2018)

Monday, July 9th 2018, 4:57 pm CDT








A New Orleans man was honored at his wake with some of his favorite things (Source: Charbonnet Labat Glapion Funeral Home)

NEW ORLEANS (WVUE) - A family of a teenager killed in a shooting in the Florida area of New Orleans last month honored him at his wake with some of his favorite activities.

Renard Matthews, 17, was killed on June 26 near the intersection of Independence and Tonti streets.

Matthews attended McDonogh 35 High School. He also loved to play video games and the Boston Celtics.

During his wake at Charbonnet Labat Glapion Funeral Home in Treme, Matthews’ family chose to remember him with what he loved most.

He was dressed in his Celtics jersey, playing NBA 2K on an XBOX with his favorite snacks and chair.

The family released images from the wake.

Matthews will be buried Tuesday.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 9, 2018)

What the HAIL?????


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 9, 2018)

That is so....sad, tragic heartbreaking. His family was not ready, I guess. Anything to hold onto him a little longer.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 9, 2018)

THIS stuff always happens in Louisiana.  If you want to see a body propped up on a motorcycle or sitting at a table playing spades wearing footies it always happens in some ole Weekend At Bernies Parish someplace in Louisiana.

Florida may be crazy.  California may be flighty.  New York may be loquacious. But Louisiana is just insert a word weird.   Between the voodoo of bounce music and sucking crawfish heads, when the apocalypse begins it will start in Louisiana.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 9, 2018)

I have seen these before...... i also took a death and dying class way back when i was in school in the 90's and this ritual goes way back ....well not the games and cereal....but mourning the dead as they were in life...warriors were burried with swords .....people killed the mans horse and put them in the graves together...folks were sent out to sea on there boats....

There are a lot of death rituals like this one.

I hate that everrything gets shared on the internet to be ridiculed and torn apart


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah this seems like a Louisiana thing. They were probably celebrating his life as they thought he would have wanted to. I’m more concerned that the poor child looks about 40 in the face. Is that the preparations or is that how he looked?


----------



## sgold04 (Jul 10, 2018)

.....

....You know what?....

.... Ancient Egyptians did the same thing. I ain’t mad. 

He was only 17


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> THIS stuff always happens in Louisiana.  If you want to see a body propped up on a motorcycle or sitting at a table playing spades wearing footies it always happens in some ole Weekend At Bernies Parish someplace in Louisiana.
> 
> Florida may be crazy.  California may be flighty.  New York may be loquacious. But Louisiana is just insert a word weird.   Between the voodoo of bounce music and sucking crawfish heads, when the apocalypse begins it will start in Louisiana.




Right. I was prepared to raise my eyebrows until I saw new Orleans.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> THIS stuff always happens in Louisiana.  If you want to see a body propped up on a motorcycle or sitting at a table playing spades wearing footies it always happens in some ole Weekend At Bernies Parish someplace in Louisiana.
> 
> Florida may be crazy.  California may be flighty.  New York may be loquacious. But Louisiana is just insert a word weird.   Between the voodoo of bounce music and sucking crawfish heads, when the apocalypse begins it will start in Louisiana.


Yep, Louisiana and Puerto Rico.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 10, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> I have seen these before...... i also took a death and dying class way back when i was in school in the 90's and this ritual goes way back ....well not the games and cereal....but mourning the dead as they were in life...warriors were burried with swords .....people killed the mans horse and put them in the graves together...folks were sent out to sea on there boats....
> 
> *There are a lot of death rituals like this one.
> 
> I hate that everrything gets shared on the internet to be ridiculed and torn apart*


Yes,  I agree, especially about the ridicule, but I'm glad they are posted for people to learn from...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 10, 2018)

I find it touching. It’s sad his life ended so early and senselessly


----------



## Kanky (Jul 10, 2018)

I try not to be judgy about how people grieve but  

I hope that his loved ones find comfort and peace.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 10, 2018)

I was trying to look up this ancient art of propping up dead bodies as funeral rites and managed to miss the ancient Egyptians but I did come across this gem.

_New Orleans, which has long boasted of its ability to put the “fun” in funeral, seems like the place where this kind of thing would catch on, and Mr. Charbonnet boasts that his 132-year-old funeral home is well known for its funeral parades. 
<SNIP>
The phenomenon first appeared in Puerto Rico in 2008, four years before the first such funeral in New Orleans, with a 24-year-old murder victim whose viewing took place in his family’s living room, the body tethered against a wall. Angel Luis Pantojas’s funeral — called “muerto parao,” dead man standing — became an instant sensation_
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/22/us/its-not-the-living-dead-just-a-funeral-with-flair.html


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> THIS stuff always happens in Louisiana.  If you want to see a body propped up on a motorcycle or sitting at a table playing spades wearing footies it always happens in some ole Weekend At Bernies Parish someplace in Louisiana.
> 
> Florida may be crazy.  California may be flighty.  New York may be loquacious. But Louisiana is just insert a word weird.   Between the voodoo of bounce music and sucking crawfish heads, when the apocalypse begins it will start in Louisiana.




Hey...  watch it!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 10, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Hey...  watch it!!!!!!


You just go have to get in line behind the Africans, the New Yawkers, The whole unFrench South, The Republic of Florida and the Midwest.

Everybody home town can get it.....especially when they earn it by proppin dead people up with wires to do karaoke


----------



## Cheleigh (Jul 10, 2018)

It's odd. But I guess it's better than laying them in a casket. Tragic that he died so young.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 10, 2018)

Proudpiscean said:


> Yep, Louisiana and Puerto Rico.
> View attachment 432829


 

OMG How did I forget PR Lol ...I remember that.I knew that pic in the Op reminded me of something I had seen before.  It took it to the next level that MX does for Day of Dead.

Eta: Not to mention Ancient Egyptians!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 11, 2018)

My hairdresser is friends with the Mother of this boy and was telling me about it the other day, such a senseless death 

It made me a little depressed when she was telling me about it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 11, 2018)

@UniquelyDivine Awww I am so sorrry


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 11, 2018)

Ha!!!   more proof that the  funerary scene in Claws is based on some real shstuff huh?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just an fyi this was a 17 yr old BOY not man. it grinds my gears when they classify teens as adults. He also died right before his bday. His funeral was on what havr been his 18th bday. 

If his family rather seeing him in this way than in a casket. So be it


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 11, 2018)

nlamr2013 said:


> Yeah this seems like a Louisiana thing. They were probably celebrating his life as they thought he would have wanted to. I’m more concerned that the poor child looks about 40 in the face. Is that the preparations or is that how he looked?


i think he was shot in the head


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 11, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> @UniquelyDivine Awww I am so sorrry




Thank you, I’m such an empathetic. Stuff like this really gets me especially knowing he was just minding his own business. 

I kind of get why his mother propped him up like this, probably makes it feel less real.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 11, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> My hairdresser is friends with the Mother of this boy and was telling me about it the other day, such a senseless death
> 
> It made me a little depressed when she was telling me about it.


it's really awful what happened. he was just out walking the dog!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 11, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> it's really awful what happened. he was just out walking the dog!!!


Omg just terrible  Did they catch who did it?



UniquelyDivine said:


> My hairdresser is friends with the Mother of this boy and was telling me about it the other day, such a senseless death
> 
> It made me a little depressed when she was telling me about it.


I don’t blame you for being depressed. I hope the parents have a lot of support during this time.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 11, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> it's really awful what happened. he was just out walking the dog!!!




So senseless, I don’t understand why they needed to kill him. Whomp him up outside the head, take his phone, shoes, whatever but let the poor baby live. 


These monsters have ZERO respect for life.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 13, 2018)

How tragic

How people choose to grieve isn't a reason for ridicule


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 13, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Just an fyi this was a 17 yr old BOY not man. it grinds my gears when they classify teens as adults. He also died right before his bday. His funeral was on what havr been his 18th bday.




I don't feel like they would have called a white 17 yr old a man.


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 13, 2018)

How does he look 40?


----------



## Bklynqueen (Jul 17, 2018)

Covagirlm said:


> How does he look 40?


 I actually think they did a real good job on him.  I've been to way too many funerals and often times, after embalming, the body takes on a claymation type of look.   The poor victim literally looks like he's just chillin'; he doesn't look stiff at all...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jul 26, 2018)

OMG I remember that it freaked me out severely. I had nightmares about that.



Crackers Phinn said:


> I was trying to look up this ancient art of propping up dead bodies as funeral rites and managed to miss the ancient Egyptians but I did come across this gem.
> 
> _New Orleans, which has long boasted of its ability to put the “fun” in funeral, seems like the place where this kind of thing would catch on, and Mr. Charbonnet boasts that his 132-year-old funeral home is well known for its funeral parades.
> <SNIP>
> ...


----------

